# Cuba vs. Dominican republic



## christinad (Apr 30, 2013)

Just wondering if you've been to both which you prefer. Also if you've been to cuba or dominican republic did you enjoy it. If you enjoyed it what was the name of the resort you stayed at? Cuba does look cheaper but i've read the food is bad.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I have found in Cuba the food is not as good. Always something that I don't want to eat, but always something to pig out on.

Have been to both multiple times. Cuba is definitely a different country. I would go in to Havana if you go there.

Having said that, Punta Cana in DR is great. It has everything you could want as well.

Generally speaking you get what you pay for. www.tripadvisor.com is great for pics and reviews.


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

I haven't been to the DR but I spent three weeks backpacking around Cuba. My take on Cuba is that it is difficult travel with not much reward when you get to your destination; the towns and cities are a lot alike with nothing to see except revolution museums and decaying buildings. It is indeed difficult to find decent food; it's not like you can walk into a supermarket and buy stuff. Most restaurants are government owned and can be very disappointing; they just don't have the ingredients or the culinary knowledge. The best food is in privately-run 'paladars', private residences that are allowed to sell meals to the public. Ditto for accommodation. I can't speak to the resorts in Varadero etc as my preferred travel mode is down n' dirty; but when I lived in the Caymans, the many people I know who went to Varadero said it was great. Apparently there are two supply lines in Cuba- one goes out to the country at large (hence things like no salt and pepper on the tables, limited selection of everything: "no hay"= we don't have it) and the other supply chain is for the resorts, where pretty much anything is available. There are some awesome hotels in Havana that are really reasonable but the food there is still nothing like you'd expect. Cuban food is usually strangely bland and basic; the rich spicy Caribbean style is not really present for the most part.

The one thing about Cuba is that as a photographer it's magical. The old towns, awesome people, and amazingly pristine nature off the beaten track are astounding. My pick for a small gem is Vinales and surrounds. If you choose Cube, get a Lonely Planet and explore. It was an interesting place and worth seeing as a time capsule if you don't mind some measure of inconvenience. Very safe by the way.

People I know who go to the DR love it; my perceived impression is that it's mainly a beach holiday destination. It also has some of the oldest European Colonial architecture in the world. I'd suggest going to the library and getting travel guides to both countries to make a more informed decision. 

One thing to consider that may or may not make any difference is that for the most part, a resort is a resort. What I mean is that the more you spend to stay in a nice all-inclusive, the more generic it will be- it could really be anywhere in the Caribbean only with minor differences in the food, decor, and activities. All-inclusives, while there is nothing at all wrong with them, are just that; many people don't get out and around to see the real destination they have paid to fly to. I remember in Turkey I found a deal to an all-in and while it was OK, i much preferred wandering the streets finding locally owned restaurants. One proprietor who had an AMAZING seafood spot told me that his place was on the verge of closing because the all-inclusives had killed it. Nobody went exploring for local gems when they had a huge buffet at the hotel. But if you are looking to veg on a beach for a while and unwind, they're fine.


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

I've heard good and bad about both destination. Never been myself but I'm planning a last minute vacation in November and it's between Veradaro and Punta Cana. I'm hoping to hit Las Vegas for 3 days and an alpine ski trip over the winter so I'm trying to keep the costs down a little. 

I'd be curious to learn more about what others have experienced as well - Cuba vs DR.

From what I've read, the beach and weather are a little better in Cuba - the sand is pristine and the water is cleaner and calmer. The food is suppose to be better in DR and some of the hotels are suppose to be nicer. I'm not too concerned over the food. I think if you pick a 4.5-5 star in Cuba and check the reviews on trip advisor you'd be okay. I've talked to some avid travelers who do 2-3 of these all inclusive trips per year and they've had good things to say about Cuba. You really can't beat some of the prices they offer, especially the last minute specials.

I haven't bothered looking into the local attractions, cities, etc. I figured I'd just wing it, enjoy the sun, beach, etc. and get some advice from some of the locals while I'm down there.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

I've been to Cuba 3 times. Never been to DR but will have to go someday. I've heard the food is a little better in the DR but anecdotal stories also make it sound as one is more likely to get sick there. Cuban beaches are better from what I've heard. I've found the food at the Cuban resorts is improving every year, likely due in large part to sites like TripAdvisor keeping them on their toes. Many resorts are owned by Spanish companies and much of the wine and food is imported from Spain. With either country I would go for at least a 4 and half star resort. I think Cuba is a little better deal right now.


----------



## birdman (Feb 12, 2013)

Been to both and prefer Cuba over the Dominican. It was a number of years ago and can't really recal the reasons. However, one is that I feel much more safe in Cuba as opposed to Dominican and for that matter, Mexico. Vacations were only a week in an all inclusive resort. Enjoyed both with nice beaches and amenities and the people were pleasant. The food in both places was bland but we just said to ourselves that "its not all about the food". A week or ten days is all that I can take of these types of resorts. Usually played tennis and walked or went to the gym in the AM and then lounged around in the PM. Early to bed. In our trip there we went on a few day trips which were nothing special with Havana (old Cuba) being the best of the bunch.


----------



## rford (Aug 16, 2014)

Puerto Plata in the DR is supposed to be less 'touristy' than PC.


----------



## Aquaria (Nov 6, 2014)

I have been several times to both Cuba and the Dominican Republic, and I love both countries even if they are very different. But I have found my paradise on the Caribbean coast of the Dominican Republic, a small fishing village that is called Bayahibe. Both Puerto Plata and Punta Cana is on the coast of the Atlantic Ocean, but the south coast is the Caribbean Sea. That means calm, crystal clear water that is great for any water activity. The village itself is beautiful and here you can go out and experience a bit of the real Dominican life, as well as you can find good resorts and activities for tourists. You have plenty of nice restaurants for all budgets, and can find fresh fish or fresh tropical fruits in abundance. 

If you want to stay within walking distance of the village you have Dreams La Romana resort, which is really nice. From there you will have easy access to lots of nice excursions, for example Stand Up Paddle Board, that is a great activity for almost all ages, and something you can do together as a family. Check out Bayahibe SUP for that. You can also do nice excursions to Saona Island with Seavis, fishing trips with Bayahibe Fishing Centre, diving with Uwescuba or Sharkys. You can find lots of other activities on this link: http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...a_Altagracia_Province_Dominican_Republic.html

To get to Bayahibe you can fly into Punta Cana airport, it is only a 40 minute drive from there. To La Romana Airport you have a 15 minute drive, and from Santo Domingo about 1,5 h. 

I hope you will like it as much as I do!


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

I've been to Cuba recently, but never have been to Dominican Republic, so I can't give you a comparison.

Generally, I enjoyed Cuba. I stayed at Varadero, which is the resort area of Cuba. I did take a tour of Havana, which has more culture than Varadero, and is recommended for all tourists. If you stay at an all inclusive resort, don't expect the food to be spectacular. If you temper your expectations food wise, then everything else is not bad. Depending on your travel budget (we are in the Canadian 'Money' Forum, after all), the following are recommended resorts in Varadero: Melia Marina Varadero (fairly new and cheaper than most other resorts), Iberostar Varadero, Blau Varadero, Melia Las Americas, and Melia Varadero. PM me if you have any questions about Cuba. Like I said, I came back from a trip there not too long ago. I might not have all the answers though.


----------

